# entery of secondary applicant in sub class 190 visa



## aman.sran (Jan 28, 2013)

hi all
me and my wife have been granted a sub class 190 permanent visa. my wife is the primary applicant and i am the secondary applicant in this visa. I want to conform that weather i being the secondary applicant can enter australia before my wife.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi aman.sran, 

check your grant letter - if you do not have visa condition *8502 *(_The holder of the visa must not enter Australia before the entry to Australia of a person specified in the visa_.) then you can enter before her.

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## aman.sran (Jan 28, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi aman.sran,
> 
> check your grant letter - if you do not have visa condition *8502 *(_The holder of the visa must not enter Australia before the entry to Australia of a person specified in the visa_.) then you can enter before her.
> 
> ...


hi monika
well there is specified on the grant letter that the visa condition is nil, but my agent says that i can only enter after my wife. so i m doubtfull.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi aman.sran, 

in that case your agent is misinformed. This question comes up a lot by the way - you can ring DIAC if you are unsure or search the forum a bit for similar questions. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## aman.sran (Jan 28, 2013)

pls give me DIAC number, if u have


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi aman.sran, 

you can find contact details here. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## aman.sran (Jan 28, 2013)

thanks monica, i called up DIAC office, and conformed, i can fly before my wife
monica i had one more query. We had a new born baby added to our family. I want my baby's name added to the visa. will i have to pay the visa fees again for the baby as me and my wife had already been granted PR visa


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi aman.sran, 

unfortunately you cannot add the baby to your PR application after the visa has been granted. You will have to apply for a child visa.

I'm assuming that your wife and baby will stay behind for a little while, so you should apply in the 101 subclass. It will cost you another 2,060AUD. Too bad your agent did not advise to put the visa grant on hold until your baby was born. Then you could have included him/her at no additional cost. 

All the best to you and your family, 
Monika


----------



## shaishav (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi,

Is secondary applicant different from dependent?

Regards,

Shaishav 



aman.sran said:


> hi all
> me and my wife have been granted a sub class 190 permanent visa. my wife is the primary applicant and i am the secondary applicant in this visa. I want to conform that weather i being the secondary applicant can enter australia before my wife.


----------



## aman.sran (Jan 28, 2013)

thanks monica for such a valuable information


----------



## aman.sran (Jan 28, 2013)

hi monica
pls tell me that what is to be done after entering australia as PR. like regarding registration as PR and what else. as i have been granted subclass 190 visa, so as a condition i have to live in western australia, to whome i have to inform regarding my stay. pls provide the other needed information of this visa


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi puneet556, 

head over to the following thread to compare timelines with other 190 applicants: 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/122549-190-visa-applicants-waiting-co.html

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2013)

puneet556 said:


> RESPECTED MAM
> 
> I want to know CO appointed in our case for visa 190 on 22nd of oct 2013 and our agent had sent form of change in circumstances to DAIC for new boen baby , how much time they will take more to process our application and i have to pay more fee or not for new baby as our fees allready sent two months back.


 There is no fee to add a new born to your visa. You will be requested medicals for the baby when you do yours otherwise you may not hear anything. Did you send a copy of the babies passport?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi , 

according to the client service charter the processing time for 190 applicants is *about 6 months* - but in practice it varies a lot. 

Regarding your baby, you should not have to pay anything, according to the Visa Application Charges - Exemptions: 


> *Adding of newborn babies to existing applications*
> If you have applied for a visa and you have a newborn child before the application is decided, your child can be added to your application by operation of regulation 2.08 or 2.08AA. In these circumstances, the *additional applicant charge for the newborn child is nil*. The non-Internet application charge and subsequent temporary application charge also do not apply to the newborn child.


Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi puneet556, 

you can do nothing but wait. Your baby has to go through (very simple) medicals as well, so wait for the CO to get in touch with you (or rather: your agent) to make arrangements for that. 

More information on the medicals for babies: Panel Doctors Instructions on page 44. You won't get the grant before that is done. 

There are so many factors that can delay processing (security clearance, referred medicals etc.), so estimating processing times is like reading tea leaves. Try to relax - I know it's hard but it will take as long as it takes. 

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## puneet556 (Nov 4, 2013)

Monika mam please tell How much time CO will take to issue id for medical of new born child after submit all documents of new born child


----------



## puneet556 (Nov 4, 2013)

doctor has sent medical report of my one month old baby , can anyone tell in how many days CO will get and update the same and how many days will take to GIVE GRANT as everything is already submitted


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi puneet556, 

unfortunately, predicting timelines is like reading tea leaves - a very imprecise science . Your CO probably works on multiple cases at once and s/he may be waiting for additional information (security clearance etc.) for your case. If you don't get a reply within, say, 2-3 weeks, I'd send a polite email asking if they received everything and if they need anything else. 

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## puneet556 (Nov 4, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi puneet556,
> 
> unfortunately, predicting timelines is like reading tea leaves - a very imprecise science . Your CO probably works on multiple cases at once and s/he may be waiting for additional information (security clearance etc.) for your case. If you don't get a reply within, say, 2-3 weeks, I'd send a polite email asking if they received everything and if they need anything else.
> 
> ...


thanks mam


----------



## Jaay (Aug 25, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi ,
> 
> according to the client service charter the processing time for 190 applicants is *about 6 months* - but in practice it varies a lot.
> 
> ...


Hi Monika

Need your suggestion in the case where baby is born after the invitation but before the lodgment.

Should I submit application and fee without new born?

J


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2014)

If the baby is born before you lodge you need to add it to your application before you pay.


----------



## Jaay (Aug 25, 2013)

_shel said:


> If the baby is born before you lodge you need to add it to your application before you pay.


Thanks _shel for the quick reply. 

Since passport can't be made available before invitation expiry, can you suggest on below approach if its OK to proceed?

Add baby in migrating dependant with fake passport no. (since passport no. is mandatory to provide)
Submit the application and pay fee
Submit Form 1023 to get the passport no. corrected once it becomes ready

J


----------



## upendrasingh (Jan 20, 2013)

Jaay said:


> Thanks _shel for the quick reply.
> 
> Since passport can't be made available before invitation expiry, can you suggest on below approach if its OK to proceed?
> 
> ...


I don't think that you need to enter incorrect information intentionally, what you can do is that add your child as non-migrating dependent there you don't need to enter his passport details you can leave that blank and once your passport will be ready then you can convey the information to your CO and add convert your child as migrating dependent using form 1436


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2014)

That is right, if you can not obtain the passport quickly, leave them out of migrating if it wont let you progress without it then add them by uploading the correct forms as soon as you have the passport. Though unless the CO misses the DOB (they just might) expect to pay a fee for the baby if they were born before lodgement. 

Never use incorrect information even in the most innocent manner. They wont take kindly to that and may assume the worst of you.


----------



## VincentDo (Nov 12, 2013)

Jaay said:


> Thanks _shel for the quick reply.
> 
> Since passport can't be made available before invitation expiry, can you suggest on below approach if its OK to proceed?
> 
> ...


I was in the same circumstance. Here is what you can do

1. Lodge the visa without a child. You don't even have to add the newborn as a non-migrating dependant coz the baby is actually your migrating dependant , so mention nothing at this stage. (you will not be penalised for this simply because you were unable to add the newborn by yourself)

2. Get the birth certificate for your child

3. Complete the form 1436 including the payment for an additional applicant, then email both the signed form and the certified copy of child's birth certificate to [email protected] (this email address will cater for all inquires related to general skilled migration -visas 190/189/489 to which CO has been allocated). 
They will process the request accordingly to have a child added on the system. Once done, you will be able to view and later upload the child's passport using your online immi account 

3. In the meantime, go ahead with the process to obtain a passport for your child

4. Once you get the child's passport, upload the certified copy and then arrange a medical check for your child

5. Wait for message from CO or maybe a direct grant. 

Best of luck,
Vincent


----------



## VincentDo (Nov 12, 2013)

VincentDo said:


> I was in the same circumstance. Here is what you can do
> 
> 1. Lodge the visa without a child. You don't even have to add the newborn as a non-migrating dependant coz the baby is actually your migrating dependant , so mention nothing at this stage. (you will not be penalised for this simply because you were unable to add the newborn by yourself)
> 
> ...


Correction in RED


----------



## Jaay (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks for all of your support.

J


----------



## gupta.rohit19 (Sep 25, 2015)

VincentDo said:


> I was in the same circumstance. Here is what you can do
> 
> 1. Lodge the visa without a child. You don't even have to add the newborn as a non-migrating dependant coz the baby is actually your migrating dependant , so mention nothing at this stage. (you will not be penalised for this simply because you were unable to add the newborn by yourself)
> 
> ...


I am in similar situation as above and here is my understanding:

1. I have to add my wife and new born kid in additional applicant but have to pay fees only for my wife as the fees in case of newly born is nill. 

But how to pay the fees now as the visa application is lodged and i have to save the information in form 1436 but this form doesnt have payment option enabled not in the online immi account i can see

2. For my wife as secondary applicant, if she able to produce documents if her mode of study was english in her graduation/post graduation then no need to write IELTS/PTE as we are not claiming any points

But what are these documents can be provided as a proof ? I am not sure if there is any specific format as the graduation marksheets doesnt contain this information

Regards
Rohit Gupta


----------

